# 522 Available for Existing Customers Feb. 1, 2005?



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

According to this poster on DSLReports.com  who claims to be a CSR for Dish, he states that:

...the 522 should be available to existing customers, come feb 1st(or thereafter). But it is coming for existing customers. Jan 31 is when all of the existing customer promotions ends right now. ...​


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

That rumor has been floating around for a while (with different dates). I would just wait until you hear it DIRECTLY from DISH before you get your hopes up.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bill R said:


> That rumor has been floating around for a while (with different dates). I would just wait until you hear it DIRECTLY from DISH before you get your hopes up.


Especially believing a CSR we all know about playing CSR roulette to get the "right" answer. :lol:


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a solution to the rumors - IGNORE THEM. (Same goes for anything from Dish). How long have we heard statements like:

By next quarter it will be available.
The other guys make you pay for DVR.
Name Based Recording soon.

etc, etc.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You know Claude I think your avatar should be Dishnetworks. It seems to symbolize their approach to satellite tv receivers ,when you consider all their great decisions they made this year alone.:sure:


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

If existing subs could lease a 522 that would kick ass. I'd put it on my big TV in single user mode and move the 501 to the bedroom. I'd just need to get another drop to the 522... no wait, we already have 4 drops. They would have to give us a switch or something to get a 5th drop to the 522.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike: If you've got a 2-bird DP34 and not a Quad LNBF, you can hack the fifth feed by hooking a DP21 to the cascade outputs of the DP34.

You can still do it if you have 3 birds on the DP34 as long as the fifth tuner doesn't need the third one. Note also that the x2x boxes will not work that way - only a single tuner box can use the fifth feed.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> If existing subs could lease a 522 that would kick ass. I'd put it on my big TV in single user mode and move the 501 to the bedroom. I'd just need to get another drop to the 522... no wait, we already have 4 drops. They would have to give us a switch or something to get a 5th drop to the 522.


With DP 34 switches selling on e bay for $30 including shipping who cares about a extra swich, they connect together easy

Sadly the e bay switches are probably stolen


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Mike: If you've got a 2-bird DP34 and not a Quad LNBF, you can hack the fifth feed by hooking a DP21 to the cascade outputs of the DP34.
> 
> You can still do it if you have 3 birds on the DP34 as long as the fifth tuner doesn't need the third one. Note also that the x2x boxes will not work that way - only a single tuner box can use the fifth feed.


We've got a Quad LNBF (no switches). We're on the DHP so they would have to find some way to make it work or we wouldn't lease the 522.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> We've got a Quad LNBF (no switches). We're on the DHP so they would have to find some way to make it work or we wouldn't lease the 522.


\EASY, just take 2 leads off the DP Quad and feed to a 3 to 4 switch)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was wondering if the cascade outputs of a DP-34 would feed a fifth receiver but didnt think about it being able to work with a DP-21 but that does make sense since it is just passing the signal on. So basically without the DP-21 switch whichever cascade you connect to that is the signal that you get and with a DP-21 whichever two you hook it up to is the two satellites you will get. The satellite hooked into the top left of the switch is the same one outputting on the top right of the switch.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I GUESS the DP 21 may or may not work but for a few bucks more the DP 3 to 4 is a better chioice...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It depends on if those DP-34 switches off of eBay works or not. I imagine a person can get a DP21 off of there even cheaper than retail as well. I will have to check on that.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Everything I have bought works fine I do freebies upgrading friends. One remarked recently you mist know EVERYTHING about this....

I gave him like 5 options to do one thing legacy or dishpro or dishpro plus...

sad thing is I am not as knowledgable as I once was too many other things to do


----------

